

Calm Tech, Then and Now - grey-area
https://medium.com/re-form/calm-tech-then-and-now-deddb05697cf

======
westoncb
If I understand correctly, the new type of design advocated in 'calm tech'
doesn't require users to give conscious attention to the interface (i.e. it
doesn't trigger executive functioning), yet it still augments their
behavior/experience by transforming data for them and relaying it in a
'peripheral' manner. I think what they're talking about would be immediately
obvious if it were called 'passive tech'...

Anyway, seems neat/inevitable (given the serial nature of executive function):
systems designed to be used like this are essentially ('phenomenologically,'
in the article's terminology) prosthetics, adding new senses and 'limbs,' for
an expanded definition of 'limb' that includes some pretty abstract stuff.

